# # (cuadradillo)



## Shmuel

#  (cuadradillo), how is it called in English?


----------



## esance

Hols Shmuel,

Mira este link:

http://www.uco.es/~aromero/site/recursos/Utilidades.html


----------



## LadyBlakeney

I've learned a new word for it: "cuadradillo". In Spain, we call it "almohadilla".

When I call Canada, the recorded operator says "number sign". What is the name in EEUU, UK, etc.?


----------



## Masood

In the UK we call it the HASH symbol. EEUU call it a pound sign (or more informally a tic-tac-toe symbol!).
To me, a pound sign is £


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Thank you Masood for your help. I don't get the meaning of tic-tac-toe though.
Does it refer to what you say when you trace the symbol on a paper, imitating the sound?

Thanks again.


----------



## Masood

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Thank you Masood for your help. I don't get the meaning of tic-tac-toe though.
> Does it refer to what you say when you trace the symbol on a paper, imitating the sound?
> 
> Thanks again.


*tic-tac-toe* is the name of the children's game we call *noughts and crosses* in England. It uses a grid similar to the # symbol. You take turns to write X or 0 in the grid. Three Xs or three Os in a row makes you the winner. What do you call it in Spanish?!?!


----------



## QUIJOTE

I've always called it pound key, I am surprised to see how many variation there are.


----------



## esance

Hola Masood,

Deber ser lo que aquí llamamos "tres en raya"!!


----------



## Masood

esance said:
			
		

> Hola Masood,
> 
> Deber ser lo que aquí llamamos "tres en raya"!!


That's the one.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

A hundred thousand thank-yous, Masood!! "Tres en raya" it is.


----------



## Masood

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> A hundred thousand thank-yous, Masood!! "Tres en raya" it is.


A hundred thousand! Wow! Just 'three in a row' will suffice.


----------



## Whisky con ron

Otra opción:  Si te refieres al símbolo que sube medio tono la nota (#), sería "sostenido" en español y "sharp" en inglés (brit.).

Al juego de tic-tac-toe / tres en raya, se le llama "la vieja" en Venezuela.  No tiene sentido pero así es.

jojo....


----------



## Shmuel

Hola, Lady B.,
Me resulta un poquito extraño que dices que aprendiste la palabra "cuadradillo" y que en España lo llaman "almohadilla". Digo esto porque el "cuadradillo" yo lo encontré en un largo documento de una gran compañía *Española*, el cual estoy traduciendo al Inglés.
Y, ya que estamos, todavía no sé a ciencia cierta qué término usar, en Inglés: hash, pound, number,...?
Saludos
Shmuel


----------



## Fernando

Se usan ambos, Shmuel. Si era una compañía española multinacional intentan dar el nombre más estándar (compartido a ambos lados del charco) posible.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

A mí también me sorprende, Shmuel, ya que nunca había oído "cuadradillo", sólo "almohadilla". Pero Fernando dice que se usan ambas y no tengo dudas sobre la sapiencia de aqueste talludo caballero. 



			
				Shmuel said:
			
		

> Hola, Lady B.,
> Me resulta un poquito extraño que dices que aprendiste la palabra "cuadradillo" y que en España lo llaman "almohadilla". Digo esto porque el "cuadradillo" yo lo encontré en un largo documento de una gran compañía *Española*, el cual estoy traduciendo al Inglés.
> Y, ya que estamos, todavía no sé a ciencia cierta qué término usar, en Inglés: hash, pound, number,...?
> Saludos
> Shmuel


----------



## Whisky con ron

Telefónica usa cuadradillo.


----------



## lauranazario

En Puerto Rico le decimos a esto (#) el *símbolo/signo de número* (no usamos ni almohadilla ni cuadradillo). 
En inglés le llamamos *the pound sign, the number sign*.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## typistemilio

Solo para sumar a la pared de lo curioso...

En México, donde vivo por lo menos, la gente por lo general lo conoce (como bien apunta Lauranazario) como el signo de número. El juego al que hacen referencia es conocido aquí en México como "Gato" (No me pidan que les explique por qué, lo he jugado desde niño pero no tengo idea de por qué sea gato), así que a veces también conocemos a la tecla del teléfono como "la tecla del gato". 

No lo tomen muy en serio, es simple curiosidad.

¡Saluditos!


----------



## Eugin

Acá va otro nombre para ese signito tan afamado: En Argentina yo lo he escuchado nombrar "Numeral", lo cual es parecido a la palabra que utilizan en Puerto Rico, verdad?? 
Saludetes!!!


----------



## Fernando

Igual estoy muy centrista, pero en España "tecla de número" también se entendería. Es posible que esté influido porque en Excel y otros programas # es el sustitutivo de "cualquier número".

En los mensajes de Telefónica en España indican "Pulse cuadradillo".

Esto es lo que me indica mi dilatada experiencia


----------



## Luke

typistemilio said:
			
		

> El juego al que hacen referencia es conocido aquí en México como "Gato"



Eso es interesante, typistE, porque en ingles se llamamos un juego de 'tres en raya' que nadie puede ganar un "cat's game".  Quiero decir un juego en que no hay espacio para hacer tres en raya despues de unas tocas.


----------



## typistemilio

Luke said:
			
		

> Eso es interesante, typistE, porque en ingles se llamamos un juego de 'tres en raya' que nadie puede ganar un "cat's game". Quiero decir un juego en que no hay espacio para hacer tres en raya despues de unas tocas.



¡Vaya!. Creo que eso me ha iluminado repentinamente.  ¡Por eso se gritaba "¡Gato!" cuando se cerraba el juego!. 

¡Gracias, Luke!


----------



## dexterciyo

También al 'tres en raya' se le llama Ta-te-ti. Supongo que es la traducción literal del nombre en inglés Tic-tac-toe. 

Saludos


----------



## Eugin

Exacto Dexter!! me lo sacaste de la punta de los dedos!!! Gracias!!!


----------



## Shmuel

Hola, y GRACIAS!,  a todos los que participaron en este "thread".
La verdd es que no pensé que arrastraría tanta participación
(aún cunado gran parte se refiere al juego...)
Gracias, Esance, por el enlace que me mandaste, me ayudó.
LadyB., ya ves que *siempre* se aprende algo nuevo: almohadilla = cuadradillo.
tic-tac-to=ta-te-tí =tres-en-raya=gato=la vieja (Venez.)= ...
Gracias, Whiskey_con_ron, por el "sostenido" y "sharp", pero no, no estoy ahora en asuntos musicales.
Y nuevamente tú, LadtB. Dices que no tienes dudas con respecto a "la sapiencia de aqueste talludo caballero", y a mí me mandaste al diccionario para aprender 2 de aquellas tus sabias palabras...  
Y, por orden cronológico, nuevamente tú, Whiskey_con_ron: Dices que "Telefónica usa cuadradillo."  Bingo!  Justo es de ellos el documento que estaba traduciendo!
Laura, (me parecía raro y ya me estaba preocupando que tú no aportaras...), efectivamente, lo que opté por usar es el *number sign*.
Fernando: gracias por aportar eso de que "En los mensajes de Telefónica en España indican "Pulse cuadradillo". " Como ya lo escribí antes, es justamente un documento de ellos que estabha traduciendo.  Y, justamente en este documento, encontré la palabra *locución *, refiriéndose a los textos grabados al usuario, como este mismo que tú mencionaste.  Sabrías decirme cómo se dice *locución * en inglés? Gracias desde ya!
Shmuel


----------



## Masood

Shmuel said:
			
		

> ....  Sabrías decirme cómo se dice *locución * en inglés? ...
> Shmuel


locución...*expression, idiom.*


----------



## Sergio M

En México lo llamamos "signo de número"

Y al juego de tic-tac-toe le llamamos juego del Gato

"Vamos a jugar un Gato , estoy aburrido."

JAJA me sorprende lo dificil que es entendernos en español e ingles en algo tan vanal.


----------



## la analfabeta

¿Quien me puede ayudar con los nombres de estos símbolos en español?  Estoy intentando grabar un mensage telefónico en donde indíco una página web y no se cómo decir los siguientes símbolos en español: «/», «-», «_» y «@».
Gracias a todos
Angélica


----------



## Fernando

Te lo han contestado ya en el otro hilo, analfabeta. 

Mensaje es con j y Angélica mucho más bonito que analfabeta.


----------



## alsi

¡Hola! ¿Cómo se dice almohadilla en inglés? Me refiero a este símbolo # que en inglés también se utiliza para decir número (nº3 => #3)

Saludos


----------



## VenusEnvy

alsi said:
			
		

> ¡Hola! ¿Cómo se dice almohadilla en inglés? Me refiero a este símbolo # que en inglés también se utiliza para decir número (nº3 => #3)


nº3   #3  "Number three"

O, cuando se usa ese símbolo para referirse en algun buton en el telefono, se llama signo de "pound". 
Oprima # y entonces 3 - Press pound then three

¿Te sirve?


----------



## gatocloneado

Lo único que conozco, cómo le llaman todos aquí, es ‘the number symbol’, ahora, viendo los botones, o el teclado de un teléfono, le llaman ‘pound’.

Si vas a la función ‘insert symbol’ de Microsoft Word’, le llaman… ¿Cómo crees? 

‘Number symbol’.

Espero te ayude.


----------



## clipper

Alsi,

Pound en EEUU solo, en Reino Unido se llama "hash".

Ver:  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=47542


----------



## gatocloneado

Gracias Clipper, todos los dias se aprende algo nuevo.


----------



## lazocar

Hola a todos los subscriptores ) Mi nombre es Lorena y esta es mi primera pregunta


C#, es un lenguaje de programacion, como se dice o se pronuncia el simbolo numeral "#" en ingles.

Gracias por la ayuda...


----------



## El Estudiante

Hola Lorena!

Bienvenida al foro! En este caso, el lenguaje se llama "C Sharp" en inglés. En otros casos, este símbolo se llama "pound". Espero que te sirva.

Saludos


----------



## lazocar

Guao! Que maravilla!, que rápido obtuve mis respuesta, un millón de gracias Estudiante, si me sirve mucho..

Saludos y gracias de nuevo

Lorena


----------



## El Estudiante

Por nada! Es un placer...


----------



## Enlasarenas

En España le decimos "almohadilla" aunque no sirva para echarse una cabezadilla


----------



## pac3

typistemilio said:
			
		

> En México, donde vivo por lo menos, la gente por lo general lo conoce (como bien apunta Lauranazario) como el signo de número. El juego al que hacen referencia es conocido aquí en México como "Gato" (No me pidan que les explique por qué, lo he jugado desde niño pero no tengo idea de por qué sea gato), así que a veces también conocemos a la tecla del teléfono como "la tecla del gato".



EN CHILE TAMBIEN LO CONOCEMOS COMO "EL GATO" (AL JUEGO Y TAMBIEN AL SIMBOLO).
MUSICA: SOSTENIDO


----------



## murena

En México, como ya dijeron, se le llama signo de gato.

En Australia le dicen hash.


----------



## candy_white

I wonder how this simbol "#" is named in US. In Spain is "almohadilla".
Thanks.

I'm not sure that the question is with "what" or with "how", please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## m0r0n3s

it's Pound sign


----------



## belén

Ha habido bastantes hilos que hablan sobre este tema, te recomiendo uses el botón de búsqueda que se encuentra en la parte superior derecha de la pantalla e introduzcas la palabra "almohadilla", te saldrán múltiples discusiones al respecto. 
Saludos,
Belén


----------



## candy_white

Gracias a los dos.


----------



## snipfer

Para quienes cómo yo sabemos solfeo, a lo mejor decimos antes que almohadillas "sostenido" que significa "sharp" "do sostenido" "C sharp"


----------



## candy_white

Snipfer, gracias por tu aportación. Yo también sé solfeo (de hecho me gusta mucho  ), pero como quería la traducción de su uso como almohadilla, por eso sólo puse esa acepción en español. De todos modos, no sabía cómo se dice sostenido en inglés, ahora sí, gracias.  

P.D: perdonadme por no haber buscado antes en el foro, sinceramente se me pasó. La próxima vez intentaré no preguntar cosas ya preguntadas y contestadas.


----------



## fenixpollo

Revise este hilo con más información y enlaces a otros hilos anteriores.


----------



## GiggLiden

Take M3's word for it, when people talk about the symbol to the right of the zero on a telephone, they call it "the pound sign." 

PS: The one to the left of the zero is the "asterisk."

Got a limerick  to go with that (Originally designed for people who call it ... "astericks") .....

Mary had a little plane, 
and in the clouds she'd frisk, 
wasn't she a silly girl, 
her little *.


----------



## pabloalgar

Saludos.

Para mi fue una lástima que se impusiera la traducción de "C almohadilla", para mi gusto hubiera sido más deseable "C sostenido" haciendo referencia al modificador musical de igual grafía que representa sonidos un semitono más agudos de lo normal. Lo cual me parece un bonito juego de palabras pues coincide con el significado de 'sharp' como adjetivo, es decir, alguien inteligente y práctico, alguien 'agudo'.


----------



## alsi

Gracias por vuestra ayuda!!


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

Añado que en el Reino Unido además de llamarlo "*the hash key*" a veces se llama "*square*".  Por ejemplo:

"Please enter your customer number followed by square".

Aquí lo de "pound" no se entendería.


----------



## San

alsi said:
			
		

> ¡Hola! ¿Cómo se dice almohadilla en inglés? Me refiero a este símbolo # que en inglés también se utiliza para decir número (nº3 => #3)
> 
> Saludos



Al parecer tiene un nombre "oficial" en el código de los ordenadores:

ASCII 2/3 is decimal 035, hex 23, octal 043, bits 00100011: prints as `#'
Official name: Number Sign
Other names: Pound, Number, Sharp, Crunch, Mesh, Hex, Hash, Flash, Grid, Octothorpe

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

El lenguaje C# se conoce como "C sharp".


----------



## Black Horse

En México, tal como señala typistemilio, se le denomina formalmente símbolo de número e informalmente "gato", haciendo referencia al tic-tac-toe que en México se llama gato.


----------



## danisavia

Masood said:


> That's the one.


Thank you for that good information!! In Argentina we call it "ta-te-ti" similar to the English.. Thanks!!!

To the symbol # we call it "numeral"


----------



## kuchamaa

In the United States, we use it as an abbreviation for "number."

#1 is an abbreviation for "number one"
#2 is an abbreviation for "number two"

So I guess that's how it got the name "number sign."

----------------------------------------------------------
I've also seen it used as an abbreviation for "pounds."  (Pounds as in a measure of weight.)

60# is an abbreviation for 60 pounds.  So that must be why it's also called the "pound sign."


----------



## bumblecat

Shmuel, ¿a quién va dirigido el texto? A angloparlantes específicos o en general? Si es específico, usa un nombre o el otro. Si es general puedes del "o" o usar un /


----------



## El_king_of_limbs

Just to clarify, when it comes to Twitter or other social properties, we would call it a "hashtag" but as other forum members have mentioned, it is indeed a pound sign, pound symbol, or simply "pound" (for the latter, imagine you're on a conference call and the automated voice message system says, "please enter your password, followed by pound")


----------

